# Shopping for tool chest & cabinet



## csonni (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi.  A newbie here looking for some help in my limited options for a tool chest & cabinet combo.  Here in Labrador, it's either Sears or pay dearly for shipping.  Sears sells both Craftsman and SPG International (Canadian brand).  I can get Gray shipped in (another Canadian brand) but they only seem to have the compound friction slides, at least in my price range.  I can get the Internationals with Quadra Level Bearing slides.  Not sure how Quadra compares to regular bearings.  I'd like to stick with 27" wide by 18" deep although 34" wide would be ok.  One of the ones I'm interested in has 2 gas shocks as lifts for the top chest.  The other ones has either 1 or 2 standard arms.  So, I guess my question really has to do with what to expect out of compound friction slides vs ball bearing.  I'm an average tool guy.  Not so many tools as to break the drawer slides, but I'd like to get something that will last, even if I do increase my weight of tools.


----------



## havasu (Dec 22, 2012)

Once I purchased a bearing slide tool chest, I'm spoiled and will never go back to conventional non-bearing drawers.


----------



## MarkWood (Dec 23, 2012)

if you can afford it get the ball bearing box. you'll be alot happier.


----------



## csonni (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

Ball bearing are where it's at.


----------



## csonni (Dec 23, 2012)

As much as I appreciate all your advice, a local UHaul Store in town had a Christmas special on the Gray (100 Year Anniversary unit) 20-Drawer Cabinet and Chest.  The Roller Cabinet is #97211 (11 Drawers) and the Top Chest is #97109 (9 Drawers).  Got the entire unit for $959.  Toolstore.ca is selling same unit for $850 but shipping will cost $300 plus.  I was a bit disappointed when I went over to have a look, as it has the friction slides.  But in reality, I don't have the amount or weight of tools that really require roller bearings.  Since the price was right, I caved in.  For our remote area, this is a good buy.  I do like the appearance of the single handles on this unit.  This unit should give me plenty of service.


----------



## csonni (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's some attached pics of the unit.  The only difference with my unit (100 year anniversary) is that the casters are somewhat chrome and the handles are chrome with rubber grips). 

View attachment Gray 9 Drawer Top Chest.jpg


View attachment Gray 9 Drawer Top Chest Specs.jpg


View attachment Gray 11 Drawer Roller Cabinet.jpg


View attachment Gray 11 Drawer Roller Cabinet Specs.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats a nice box, I'm a little jealous.


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, it is a purty roll away.


----------



## csonni (Dec 25, 2012)

Just unveiled my Tool Chest and Cabinet.  First surprise was that the drawers are quite difficult to pull out at first.  It must be that mechanism that holds them in.  I'm hoping that they loosen up over time.  You've really got to give a tug to pull them out.  Second surprise was that the caster wheels appear to be made of cheap plastic.  The wheels are not what is seen in the picture above.  They kind of resemble the old style Crager wheels.  There is a rubber "tire" but I'm wondering how they'll hold up.  That cabinet and chest combined is 270 pounds!


----------



## havasu (Dec 25, 2012)

You might want to add a little grease to the slides of the drawers. The hot and cold from the initial storage and shipment may have caused the grease to dry up.


----------



## csonni (Dec 25, 2012)

A closer examination of the Caster Wheels shows that they are polypropylene.  It must be the chrome "wheel covers" for the 100th Anniversary special that made the Caster Wheels seem cheasy.  Also, I'm wondering if it would be best to leave the drawers partially open instead of pushing them all the way in.  That way, the tools won't go all over the place each time I have to pull the drawer out.  The "catch" feature is what is making them tight to pull.  Is that feature just for transporting?  The drawers don't look that bad partially open.


----------



## csonni (Dec 25, 2012)

havasu said:


> You might want to add a little grease to the slides of the drawers. The hot and cold from the initial storage and shipment may have caused the grease to dry up.



I may give Gray Tools a call on the 27th.  But you're probably right.  Thanks.


----------



## csonni (Dec 25, 2012)

I was reading this post but thought, since it's a bit outdated, I'd post a similar question.
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105603

Sounds like paraffin wax is considered a good alternative for lubricating the friction slides.  Also, wheel bearing grease or bar and chain oil.

Without a spray, how do you actually lubricate the slides, especially with wax or grease?  I assume you have to remove all the drawers, but then how do you apply the lubricant?


----------



## csonni (Dec 25, 2012)

I think the temperature was part of the issue with the stiff drawers.  I started a fire out in the shop and with the warmer temperature, the drawers pull out with quite a bit less effort.  I find I'm trying to convince myself that I'll be happy with the friction slides.  The mostly operate quite smoothly.  There's a rough spot on one of them.  As much as I'd like roller bearings slides, I think with the amount and types of tools I have, friction slides will give me plenty of years of service.  After all, they've been used for many years before now.
The only thing I don't like now is that I have to lift the top cover of the chest to open or close any drawers due to the locking bar in the back which drops into the notch on the back of the drawer.


----------



## csonni (Dec 29, 2012)

Lubed all the cabinet slides with SuperLube from Home Hardware. In the process, from the looks of it, the slides are ball bearing slides. I've attached a pic, but the ball bearings seem to be only in the insert that slides back and forth in the slide assembly. So what do I have here? Gray Tools in their catalog, says they're friction slides, but this is the 100th Anniversary special. Could they have included bearing slides? 

View attachment Slides 1.jpg


View attachment Slides.jpg


----------



## csonni (Dec 29, 2012)

This is the Gray Tool Friction Slides from an online source included on their non-Anniversary model. 

View attachment Slides 3.jpg


----------



## csonni (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like I got the ball bearing slides on my model.  Here's the pic of Gray Tools top end Marquis slides. 

View attachment Slides 4.jpg


----------



## havasu (Dec 29, 2012)

Definitely looks like bearings to me. You can't get much better than that! 

How was the sliding motion after using the oil?


----------



## csonni (Dec 29, 2012)

Got the lowdown on Gray Tools Special Flyer.  Sure enough, they included bearing drawer slides along with some other specials.  This is a Limited Edition model.  Sweet. 

View attachment Limited Edition.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 29, 2012)

You scored!


----------



## csonni (Dec 29, 2012)

Both regular silicone spray and SuperLube make them glide really nicely.  One or two drawers has a bit of drag compared to the others.  I'm sure that they'll move a bit better once loaded.  What is the weight limitations of bearings slides?  50-70 lbs?


----------



## havasu (Dec 29, 2012)

csonni said:


> Both regular silicone spray and SuperLube make them glide really nicely.  One or two drawers has a bit of drag compared to the others.  I'm sure that they'll move a bit better once loaded.  What is the weight limitations of bearings slides?  50-70 lbs?



I can assure more than those drawers can hold.


----------

